# elastomeric problems



## finessepainting (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a little problem with a project i did a few months ago and could use some possible solutions.The project was specked out for a split coat 1)elastomeric coat and the 2nd) an high grade acrylic satin top coat.

The problem is that every time it rains the paint bubbles!!! 

I had a fellow contractor with 20 some years come out and look at it and the conclusion that we came to was that the elastomeric wasn't fully dry before we put the latex top coat on even tho the manufacture of the elastomeric stated that it can be top coated 24 hours later.I in fact waited 72 hours before top coating and still this happened. :blink:

So what ive tried is letting it dry out for a few weeks and then i re-coated with the latex top coat.but the client says that it is still doing it.im out of ideas and would like to here from people who have had similar problems and what you have done to fix it.

Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like this, more or less
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/caught-my-eye-11666/

Read post 17

BTW what happens to the satin coat when the bubbles appear. Does it satin coat crack?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Also can you take pics and post them here or email them to me?


----------



## finessepainting (Oct 17, 2010)

i dont have pictures but the blisters are very small and there are like hundreds and then by the next day, with no more rain that is, they all lay down.And to answer your other questions, no the satin coat didnt crack. Any ideas???


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes! I just sent you a Private Message here. Check it. I have a lot of knowledge on elastomeric paint. And would love to help you. 

Elaso is its own living paint. I don't think your contractor friend advise is good advise. Although he may have good intention. He is not understanding elsto. So email or PM me if you can and I will walk you through this. 
Gabe


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got your email, will be intouch.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

Can this happen by painting over efflorescence? i never had this happen but i always prime with eff-stop or use sealer on stucco first. just curious what causes this type of failure. how would you repair something like this?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You may also want someone to go visit the site also. I would suggest having your paint rep come out and take a look. If he is any good, he should be able to wright you up a specification to correct the problem......


----------

